
How a developer on mini-retirement built a viral newsletter on trends - trulykp
https://www.buildinpublic.xyz/interviews/how-dru-built-trends-vc-into-the-most-valuable-weekly-report-for-3-500-people
======
j0hannes
good stuff

~~~
trulykp
thank you!

